# Christmas around the world...



## Jace (Dec 25, 2021)

Each Country in the world celebrates Christmas with its own unique set of traditions and customs 
And greeting..

British Isles = Happy Christmas!
Brazil = Bon Natal!
French chateau = Joyeux Noel!
Germany  = Frochliche Weinachten!
Holland = Vrolyk Kerstfest!
Iceland = Houska Joulua!
Italy = Buon Natale! 
Kenya = Happy Christmas!
Mexico = Feliz Navidad!
Poland = Boze Narodazenie! 
Scandinavia = God Jul! 
Switzerland = Froehliche Weinachten! 

Does you family have a tradition or greeting! 

We could open one gift Christmas Eve!


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 25, 2021)

Nice post!  And its not just countries but cultures.  In the northern hemisphere many people celebrate the winter solstice.  In fact our Christmas may owe its origins to the Roman Sol Invictus or Saturnalia holiday.  I don't think the Bible tells us Jesus was born in December.  A few examples of other winter solstice celebrations from Wikipedia (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winter_solstice):

*Makar Sankranti* - Indian Hindu
*Yaldā Night* - Iran
*Dongzhi* - East Asian
The *talmudic *hypothesis that Adam first established the tradition of fasting before the winter solstice, and rejoicing afterward, which festival later developed into the Roman Saturnalia and Kalendae. - Jewish
*Yule* (also called Jul, Julblot, jólablót) - a pagan holiday, Scandinavian and Germanic people of northern Europe
*Alban Arthan* - Welsh
*Brumalia* - Ancient Rome
*Korochun* - Slavic
*Sanghamitta Day* - Theravada Buddhism
*Shalako* - Zuni (Native American)
*Ziemassvētki* - ancient Latvia
*Midwinter Day* - Antarctica (I suspect this one is 6 months offset)
*Saint Lucy's Day* - Christian, used to coincide with the winter solstice day
*Cold Food Festival* - Korea, Greater China - 105 days after winter solstice
and a couple more I know of:
*Kwanzaa* - African American https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kwanzaa
*Festivus* - from the TV show Seinfeld https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festivus
You could just as well add the various New Years celebrations to the list.  Similar origins I suspect.

And I am sure the southern hemisphere must have summer solstice celebrations.

So we all have something to celebrate, now get to it!


----------



## Jace (Dec 25, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Nice post!  And its not just countries but cultures.  In the northern hemisphere many people celebrate the winter solstice.  In fact our Christmas may owe its origins to the Roman Sol Invictus or Saturnalia holiday.  I don't think the Bible tells us Jesus was born in December.  A few examples of other winter solstice celebrations from Wikipedia (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winter_solstice):
> 
> *Makar Sankranti* - Indian Hindu
> *Yaldā Night* - Iran
> ...


Great post..Many Thanks for contributing!


----------

